# Storm Front Decoys 16" Premium Mallards



## Zack Rednour (May 14, 2010)

Each (6) pack includes; (2) Active Drakes, (1) Active Hen, (1) Skimmer Drake, (1) Rester Drake, (1) Rester Hen. Retails @ $34.99 - $39.99. Available just about everywhere this fall...

Classic Mallards coming soon...

Pro Staff opportunities available, send me a Private Message including your email address and location.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking decoys :bop:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I was just wondering where you guys are located..


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

goodkarmarising said:


> Do I get decoys for free if I pro-staff :spam:


They are a sponsor...no spamming at this time.. :shake:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Since they have Uvision paint on them you can't mix them with your other decoys that don't have Uvision it would flare the ducks I would think if you mixed them with your old ones. If Uvision is realy what it's made out to be.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Decoys look good, as do the prices. I'll be interested in picking some up and seeing how durable they are. Good job!


----------



## hunterdu5 (Jul 9, 2010)

In regards to using these with your old non UV decoys. I would think you would be ok here if set up correctly. You could use the UV ones to create the illusion that all is well in the blocks and that some real ducks have landed in them. I am planning on adding a set or two of these to my spread which is very diverse. I know that this is how I am planning on hunting with them. I'll try to let you all know how it goes, if I can remember.

Something else. Why do all blue wing teal decoys show eclipse plummage when the ducks don't have this when we hunt in the fall?

Where can I get some hooded merganser decoys to use?


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree they are very nice looking decoys, especially for such a killer price. My buddy just bought 9 boxes from gander mtn for $30.00 a box. Great deal for some great decoys. Hopefully they will perform well in the field.


----------



## Spencer (Nov 21, 2007)

i mixed them in with my older flambeau and older g&h decoys last weekend and the weekend before and we shot our limit of ducks everyday we have hunted over them. they work great and they dont flare ducks in my opinion


----------



## mcwjr13 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have six mixed in with my other decoys and haven't had any issues.


----------



## band/it (Dec 26, 2010)

hunterdu5 said:


> In regards to using these with your old non UV decoys. I would think you would be ok here if set up correctly. You could use the UV ones to create the illusion that all is well in the blocks and that some real ducks have landed in them. I am planning on adding a set or two of these to my spread which is very diverse. I know that this is how I am planning on hunting with them. I'll try to let you all know how it goes.


So your setting up a spread that is supposed to look like fake ducks with real ducks in it?  Ducks see into the uv speculum but that isnt only colors they see. They see all other colors too. It would be about the same as you in a well lit room with a black light on. you would be able to tell a little on a white shirt or something but it wouldnt be much. in my opinion uv paint is a scam. the picture in their ads is only in uv real ducks dont glow like a giant white light.


----------



## IowaBlood (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a dozen and a half of the standard 14" and a dozen of the 16.5" and I mixed them with some GHG's and some Flambeau teal (Both non UV) Hunted the whole previous season over them right after they came out, shot over a hundred ducks over them, so I would say they work just fine!

As far as durability and quality go, I would say your getting the paint job your paying for, I would not go as far as saying natural wear and tear will chip the paint easily, but the pain will chip, just like all decoys. They are great looking though, and I put them in a regular mesh bag, they are going to get an annual beating!

I will post pictures in about 3 weeks when I get home to show you what kind of beating they took as far as decoys go, and you can be the judge.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought 3 dozen of these decoys last fall. They are cheaper then the hot buys and I think they look great. I killed a lot of birds over them. Great decoy,great price, what more can you ask for?


----------



## waterfowlwrecker (May 17, 2011)

I hunted a public lake by my house and had 2 dozen regualr ghg mallards on one side and 3 dozen of these on the other and all the mallards wanted into the decoys with the U.V. vision. not sure if it is b.s. but it sure convinced me!


----------



## outdoors148 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love those photos!!!


----------



## smashdn (Jul 13, 2009)

headshot said:


> what more can you ask for?


Made in the USA. Swivel heads.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The paint is not terribly durable though. Second season, 3 hunts and they look like they have been through the war. Still work fine though.


----------

